# New Smart grinder Pro question



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

Hi we recently bought a new Smart grinder Pro because our old one was not working properly, but whatever combination of grind size and time i use when i put it into our machine it extracts very weak coffee if i let it run up to the 29 second time set on the machine so i have to use manual and turn it off by about 19-20 seconds, our old grinder before it went wrong never had this problem, I generally set it 9.2-9.8 and 10-12 on the grind size, i have gone up and down on this but never seem to get much better results I know it depends on your beans but we have a favourite we always use and was fairly consistent on the old grinder, Am i doing something wrong or is it the grinder?
Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Tiki said:


> Hi we recently bought a new Smart grinder Pro because our old one was not working properly...


Hi, if you suspect it "may" be faulty then return it for a replacement/fix/other or under Warranty...saves all the faff/stress/other


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

Thanks for your answer


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

Any oyther thoughts please, am i doing something wrong, could it be the machine not the grinder?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi buddy, having read your older posts and the fact that this is your second one i can probably say that you are quite familiar/experienced with this particular model; so therefore i'd rule yourself out of the equation...that only leaves the machine and a possible fault...as it's new and therefore under Warranty then logic dictates a return...that eliminates the grinder side of your problem. Sort the grinder (exchange/replace) side of things out and retry...best of luck.


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

You have a good point, Do you think they will take it back,some places want to repair products


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi buddy, i suppose it depends on how long you've had it since you parted with your cash. I'm sure someone else will give the info on how long before refund/exchange/repair as i'm not well up on Retail laws.


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

Thanks i will contact them and see what can be done


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Regards the return of the grinder. I’m sure they are allowed one repair by law before a refund is given. Also if it’s new if may be in need of settling in. A good dose of coffee grinding to get it into shape. Saying that I could never get a sage grinder to do espresso anyway.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Jonathon White said:


> Regards the return of the grinder. I’m sure they are allowed one repair by law before a refund is given. Also if it’s new if may be in need of settling in. A good dose of coffee grinding to get it into shape. Saying that I could never get a sage grinder to do espresso anyway.


In the U.K. you only have the automatic right of replacement or refund, within the first 28 days. After that it’s up to the vendor. And after six months, vendor dependent, you may need visit the small claims court.
there aren’t a set number of repairs, before you get a replacement or refund. Also, after 28 days. Any replacement can be a second hand refurbished unit. Again that’s the vendor choice, not yours.


----------



## Tiki (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies, I have contacted them and waiting the reply


----------

